# Kodak Zi6 vs. Flip mino HD vs. Flip ultra HD vs. Creative vado HD



## Gparker (Jun 16, 2009)

Kodak Zi6 vs. Flip mino HD vs. Flip ultra HD vs. Creative vado HD

I am getting a new camera for my birthday in 2 weeks and i want to know peoples opinions on what i should get. I have seen chris pirrilos videos already and he said the people should get the Creative vado HD. I want to know your opinions.


Thank you.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 16, 2009)

well, i don't know much about cameras, but i'm sure that you must consider buying the HD camera


----------



## Gparker (Jun 16, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> well, i don't know much about cameras, but i'm sure that you must consider buying the HD camera



They are all HD lol.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 16, 2009)

You can find some Flip stuff on youtube.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jun 18, 2009)

I know that this is a bit old, but I would suggest getting a Flip Ultra HD. I currently own the Mino HD, and am selling it to get the Ultra HD. It has better sound quality, I think image quality too. The only better things the Vado has is a wider-angled lens, which I can fix, type in "Flip lens hack" on youtube. It also has better editing software, but I use Imovie so I dont need it. So I say Ultra.


----------

